
Facebook’s Early Days in Palo Alto - kjhughes
https://www.wired.com/story/sex-beer-and-coding-inside-facebooks-wild-early-days
======
fatjokes
Spoiler: there wasn't much sex other than some artwork.

------
ireadfaces
It was nice to hear some unpolished stories.

